# Small, Independent TimeShare Needs Advice



## SBK (Aug 26, 2008)

I am on the Board of Directors of a small, older, independent Time Share.  We are interested in talking to Board members of similar Time Shares to find out how they deal with on-line reservations and how they have set up their web sites.

What is the best forum to post our request for information sharing?

Would there be any chance that you could set up a Forum for Time Shares like us to exchange information?

Thanks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2008)

SBK said:


> I am on the Board of Directors of a small, older, independent Time Share.  We are interested in talking to Board members of similar Time Shares to find out how they deal with on-line reservations and how they have set up their web sites.
> 
> What is the best forum to post our request for information sharing?
> 
> ...



It seems to me this is an issue where you're going to be reinventing the wheel if you approach this yourself.  I think you should investigate closely the opportunities to simply outsource this; there must be entities that have already done this and would be willing to provide the service as a vendor.

One thought might be VRI.  VRI, of course, is in the business of operating independent, owner-controlled timeshare resorts such as yours.  VRI's management services include reservations, rental, and web services.  Even if you don't want VRI managing all of your resort operations (but that is an option your Board should consider), VRI still might be willing to handle the website and reservations portions of your operation.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont think anyone here would mind if you post questions about said items...and you may get advice and info from places you never expected.


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 27, 2008)

Regarding on line bookings if you do a search of the web there are a number of commercial hotel booking programmes available which could be set up to meet your needs. We did a similar search for our local community centre here in WEllington and ended up with a programme called CLASS. This programme is used by many local bodies both here in NZ , Aust and Canada and will meet our needs perfectly. Cost was about $NZ15000 including training. I dont know if they service your part of the world but worth a look.


----------



## SBK (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips.

Could the powers that be consider this a request to establish a forum where TUG members who serve on BODs could share information?

I just realized that I should have posted this on the BBS forum.  Could someone please move it?

Thanks again.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 27, 2008)

*What If All The Rest Of Us Start Finding Out Too Much ?*




SBK said:


> Could the powers that be consider this a request to establish a forum where TUG members who serve on BODs could share information?


The new TUG-BBS forum would have to be password protected, no ?

Otherwise there is major serious risk that too many of us regular walking around timeshare owning doofuses would start getting hip to too much of the strictly inside baseball information about what happens behind the scenes. 

Can't be too careful about keeping the timeshare secrets secret. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2008)

it would all depend on demand....if there is enough demand for a forum to warrant its own subsection...we can create it.


----------



## SBK (Aug 27, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> it would all depend on demand....if there is enough demand for a forum to warrant its own subsection...we can create it.



Where would you recommend that I look for support?  Since I can't post duplicate posts, I want to go where I get the most responses.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2008)

well this thread would be a start, but given the response it isnt enough to warrant its own forum. 

Not quite sure what you are looking to post that would be "eyes only" and require a private forum?


----------



## SBK (Aug 28, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> well this thread would be a start, but given the response it isnt enough to warrant its own forum.
> 
> Not quite sure what you are looking to post that would be "eyes only" and require a private forum?



Brian --

That was Alan's joke -- nothing I said or intended.

I was looking for an open forum to exchange ideas.

Looks like you may be right about a lack of interest, though.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Full Disclosure:  I Am Not On Any Timeshare H. O. A. - B. O. D.*




SBK said:


> Brian --
> 
> That was Alan's joke -- nothing I said or intended.
> 
> ...


I was only semi-joking. 

That is, I would enjoy getting a look at all that behind-the-scenes & inside-baseball stuff -- so if the HOA-BOD forum got password-protected, I'd be working on cracking the code all the time. 

I was soundly thrashed in my 1 & only experience as a candidate for an open spot on a timeshare resort HOA-BOD, so I am still an outsider as far as that goes. 

If I became a rookie HOA-BOD member at a small independent timeshare that decided to look for professional help with resort management matters like fee collections, on-line reservations, etc., I'd be inclined to start by having a talk with the people at VRI about their schedule of resort services & management fees. 

That's because VRI does a capable resort management job at 2 medium-size independent owner-controlled (but Diamond Resorts affiliated) timeshares where The Chief Of Staff & I have owned (resale) Floating Diamond-Season 3BR lock-off units since 2002. 

The independent, owner-controlled HOA-BODs call the shots.  For a fee, VRI carries out the HOA-BOD's instructions & offers professional advice for the HOA-BOD's consideration. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

